# In Memory of the best English Lop around



## katt

This is possibly the hardest post i will ever have to make in my life.

after months of battling ear infections and other unknown illnesess, my dear, sweet, herman has passed.

anyone that has read my blog lately that as of yesterday we were having sever problems with herman. it is hard to go into details, but in the past 24 hours he started to get sick again, and what scared me even more was how destructive he became. within the past 24 hours my happy, loving herman turned into a bunny full of rage. he was in pain, and beyond the pain, something just changed in him.

today, this morning, i called into work because i was feeling extremely ill. herman was feeling worse. within hours of me realizing he was ill, he started have seizures and passed away before i could even get him to the vet.

i have decided not to take his body to the vet. . . i just can't bear to have that done. i personaly wouldn't have it done to my body, and therefore can't justify doing it to his. my mom just came and picked him up to bury him at the farmhouse just now.

to my amazment, winnie is fine. she almost seems reliefed that he is gone, which makes me think that he was really sick, and that she knew it.

it just hurts soo much, i can't even breath. it feels like just yesterday he was running around the house begging for a craisin, and bringing a smile to my face, and now he is gone. my herman is gone. my heart, it is broken, and i am not sure it will ever be whole again.

i just can't think, i can't breath. . . i can't coupe with this today, and wait for the pain to dull with time.

please don't offer me prayers, or tell me herman is in heaven waiting for me, because i don't believe in heaven. instead, go to your bunnies, and give them a huge for me, because i can't hug my herman ever again. enjoy them today, in this moment, because time is so fragile and you never know when they will be gone.







goodbye, my little bug


----------



## naturestee

This is such a bad month. I'm so sorry Katt. I will definately be hugging my bunnies, I've been cuddling them a lot lately with all these unexpected losses.

Herman was always one of my favorite forum bunnies, and I'll miss seeing his pics and stories. Binky free, Herman.

ink iris:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Katt...my heart is with you...we all loved Herman so much and we're here for you.

My girls will indeed get extra cuddles today...

:sad:


----------



## Michaela

No no no nono ... :tears2:

I know exactly how you are feeling Katt, I'm feeling it myself,there are no words, I am so sorry. :big kiss:

~~~~

Everyone, like Katt said, please make the most of your bunnies when you have a chance, far far far too many of us have had bunnies leave too soon of late.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am crying as I post this. I can not deal with this one. My heart hurts right now so I can only imagen what you are going through Katt. I wish I could hug you. Bless you for loving him so.

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 

RIP Biig Guy you will be missed.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

No no no no, not again! I can't handle any more losses.:bigtears:

Katt - my heart goes out to you, I know what you are going through -I am missing Ruby so much right now. This is just so unfair.:cry4:

Binkie free Herman. :bunnyangel:



*******

I also want to reiterate what Katt said - make the most of your bunnies. Tell them you love them, hug them, kiss them and spend as much time as possible with them. You never know when they might have to leave.:bigtears:


----------



## MsBinky

[align=center]:bigtears:[/align]
[align=center]Not Herman. Man I loved Herman. He was so gorgeous... I'm really sorry Katt:cry4:I'm glad you were home with him.[/align]
[align=center]This is simply an awful month...[/align]


----------



## katt

thank you all for your words, they help so much.

herman was more then just a rabbit to me, he was the one thing i allowed to get that close to my heart since trixie died. i am going though so much right now with my anxiety problems, that at the end of the day, herman was my reliefe, he was my shoulder to lean on and and night he would sleep next to me and i would know that everything would be better then next day, and now he is gone.

i am only thankfull i have winnie, my little girl will give me enough strength to pull thru this and herman will always be a shining example of unconditional love in my mind


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Katt-I'm so very sorry. This isn't fair. You'll be in my thoughts. Lean on Winnie, she's here for you when Herman can't be.

Binky free Herman:rainbow:


----------



## NZminilops

I don't have a heaven or hell either, no belief in one, so I can understand that totally.

I'm so sorry for the loss of Herman. He really did look like the best english lop around.

:tears2:


----------



## Sayuri

I'm SO sorry about Herman Katt, he was the greatest!!

Rest in peace big guy! xoxoxo


----------



## myLoki

I'm so sorry. I'll give my babies extra cuddles tonight. I am so sorry. 



t.


----------



## monklover

I am really sorry about Herman. He was one of my favorite bunnies here on RO. 

This month with all the buns passing away and getting sick has taught me something, rabbits can get sick at any time without any notice. Everyone should hug or pet or kiss their bunnies (and other pets) everyday because something can instantly happen without a warning.

I'm sorry Katt. Herman had the best life a bunny could ever have with you.:sad:

Megan


----------



## binkies

Oh my gosh! I can't believe this!! I'm so sorry hun. I'm so glad you were home with him. He was always on of those special buns that I enjoyed seeing and hearing about. Hugs to you and Winnie.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free Herman

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Pipp

Herman, we loved you dearly...





So sorry, Katt :sad:



sas :rose:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Im so sorry Katt. I cant even imagine what you are going through. Were here for you.

My bunnies will be getting lots of extra cuddles. 

*Rest in Peace Herman, you were such a great bunny *:rose:


----------



## Haley

Oh Katt, my heart is breaking for you. I know how much you loved him and I know how much he loved you. I remember how happy he was when he was returned to you that day- he was so happy to be with his mommy again. 

I always felt like he (and Winnie) were meant to be with you. You were always wonderful to him and Im sure he knew every day how much you loved him.

Herman was one of my favorites. I loved him from the minute I met him. I cant believe he's gone.

We all loved you so much, Herman. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## timetowaste

katt, i'm so sorry. i hope you are alright soon. i'm truly truly sorry for your loss, and i will go give nemo the biggest hug ever after i post this.

binky free, herman. :rainbow::in tears:


----------



## f_j

Oh no, I am so, so sorry. Herman was one of my favorite bunnies on here, I loved looking at pictures of him and reading stories about him. I feel awful, I know you are hurting so much and there isn't much to say that can help that, but you are in my thoughts. I hope you can take comfort in Winnie. I'm going to hug my bunnies, like you said...Binky free Herman


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:bigtears:I'm so sorry. I've been giving Wash some extra loves lately because of all the loss. If you would like me to do a tribute to Herman on my bunny picture website, just let me know. 

Herman was always so beautiful and majestic, I'm so sad to see him go.


----------



## ellissian

Not Herman as well!!! :bigtears:

I'm so sorry you lost him Katt

Binky free Herman :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

Between Raphael & Herman, I fell in love with English lops. Their personalities were just SOOO adorable.....and their looks....wow.

I am in shock now....two of my favorite larger bunnies are gone. Raphael I had time to prepare for the loss - Herman - was a shock. I knew over the weekend you'd posted about him - but I kept hoping that he would be ok.

I did as you asked. I went and loved on Tiny and shared a banana with him. I'm so glad I did.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm happy you have Winnie....but that isn't the same as having Winnie AND Herman. I just have no words to say....except...

[align=center]*I'm sorry.*
[/align]
Peg


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Katt...omigod, no...

I'm so sorry...I've just found out about Herman, and this is such an awful shock. Your sweet boy was so beautiful, and I loved whenever you posted pictures or stories of him. He was so endearing, and Herman's presence actually even helped me through the loss of Raph somewhat. 

I think we all had a huge part of Herman in our hearts, and now we are all grieving with you. He was such a comical, whimsical clown, and the forum will not be the same without him. I'm really grasping at knowing what to say right now, as the tears and heartache are taking over.

Bless you, sweet Herman...you will be missed tremendously...and you were so deeply loved by Katt, Winnie, and everyone else.

Binky free, sweet boy...

:bigtears:


----------



## Starina

I am so sorry for you loss Kat. I just got up went into my room and kissed my bunny on the head a few times. I don't believe in Heaven, or The Bridge, but it is a nice thought. My heart goes out to you, and Winnie. Herman was such a character.

~Star~

"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today."


----------



## JadeIcing

In Honor of Herman everyone here got pumpkin tonight. Thanks to pictures of him eatting pumpkin I just had to try it.


----------



## katt

your words touch me, all of them so deeply.

i broke down last night, more then i had right after his death. it was hard, i knew he was sick, and couldn't help him. i felt like i had failed him. he had been there so many times when i was sad, when i was in pain, that i was feeling like i hadn't been there.

after many tears, a few slapping wake-up calls from my roommate (and i wouldn't tell you how many shots. . .) it hit me: i loved herman, i still do. but there was some other plan for him, and it said that right now, he had done what he needed to do with me. i got a second chance at life with him, hoping for a third would be more then selfish.

many of you know that herman and winnie were rehomed last december. after being gone for a month, herman and winniewere jumped to a handfull of different homes, and ended up at midwest rabbit rescue. thankfully the people at midwest were so willing to work with me on getting them back, as that was all herman and winnie wanted, to be back home now. i can't imagine what winnie would be going through right now if herman and still gotten sick, and still had died, and if they were at the rescue still, like so many bunnies are.

but i wanted to thank everyone for the kind words, for letting me know that you hugged your buns when i (and so many on RO right now) can't.

i wanted to post this quote from a pm that i sent someone on the afterlife comment on made on my original post, as i have had a couple pms about the subject (don't worry mods, all nice pms. . .)

_"it has always been hard for me to talk about death with people because i truely don't believe in heaven or hell, i don't know what lies after death, after all, i have never died, but if there is another world after we pass, i can only hope that it fits to whatever you believe (if you believe in heaven, why shouldn't you go there when you die, if you believe that our souls all become bugs after we die, why shouldn't that happen).

years ago, when trixie died, i wanted there to be more, i pleaded with myself that there was more out there then just this life, because she ment soo much to me, and honestly was the only friend i had in many dark times, during many dark years (basically she kept me alive when otherwise, i would have killed myself. . . just telling myself "you do have someone, you have trixie, what would happen to her if you died, who would care for her?"). after trixie left i was lost, and jumped quickly into owning winnie, believing that i could raise her to be like trixie, and find that love again. stupid, i know. but winnie means a lot to me, and possibly if i hadn't jumping into owning her, i would have had that connection to her i did with herman and trixie. herman was beyond something special to me, words cannot amount to what we had. and this time when i lost him, i didn't hope for something more, but instead i simply know that his purpose in life was accomplished, he helped me to survive, he was there when i went to the doctor, when i took my meds, when i got sick from my meds. i know it is self-centered and possibly wrong to think that herman came only into my life to help me, but i know that was part of it. did he leave to soon? yes, i wasn't ready to say good-bye, i wasn't ready to lose that support. but he touched my life, he changed it, so even if there is nothing after death, i know that he died with greatness to him, because he saved me, just like trixie did.

i feel that it is wrong to have people tell me my rabbit is in heaven, waiting for me, because when i die, i don't plan on being in heaven or in hell. i hope that my life will be good enough to me, that if i die and that is it, i can die happy. that in those final moments, i can tell myself that i had a great enough life to not need anymore. it is hard to fallow, i hope i am making a little bit of sense."_

even just 24 hours later, winnie and i am moving on, the numb pain is gone, and we are going to be okay. i have flat out refused to cage winnie ever again, maybe because i know how much herman hated it, or maybe because i enjoy her company way to much as she runs freely in the house. my roommate agrees, jessica(my roommate) has been so strong during this, even when i know she wants to break down as well (herman was close to her as well. . . i was mom, but jessica will always be nanna jessie to the buns). we will not be adding another bunny, unless i feel winnie wants a friend. the pain is just to great to add another right now, and at this moment we are doing fine just the 2 of us.

but thank you again, to everyone for everything.


----------



## katt

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> :bigtears:I'm so sorry. I've been giving Wash some extra loves lately because of all the loss. If you would like me to do a tribute to Herman on my bunny picture website, just let me know.
> 
> Herman was always so beautiful and majestic, I'm so sad to see him go.



feel free to do a tribute to herman. . . it would be nice.

use any photos from my blog that you like. . . they are all great photos of my boy!


----------



## Bangbang

This really has been a horrible month ...
Katt words cannot express how sorry I am to read about Herman... I can't imagine how sad you must feel 
He was such a beautiful boy, I remember the first time I saw photos of him, I had never seen an English Lop and was so taken with not only his appearance but how sweet and playful he was. 
I'm going to miss hearing and seeing him, I hope your ok... 
Thinking of you,
xox Laraink iris:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

For Herman: http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/another-loss.html

Katt, I quoted you in that, if you want me to take it out or change it, just say so.


----------



## browneyedgal

:bigtears:


----------



## m.e.

:hug:


----------



## Leslie102

I'm sorry Katt. I just found this post. I don't normally come into this section because it makes me too sad. When I saw the subject under rainbow bridge i immediately thought of herman and hopped it wasn't him. Herman and Winnie were my first favourite bonded couple on Ro. I always followed their posts. I hope you and Winnie are doing okay.:bigtears:



:sad:I'm gonna go cuddle with my boo now.


----------



## iluvmybuns

Oh Katt I just saw this now. I am so sorry,he was such a beautiful boy. 

Binkie free sweet Herman


----------



## missyscove

I'm so sorry. I'm just seening this now. You were so dedicated to him, I'm so sorry. These recent losses on the forum are so sad, they truly do make me appreciate my bunnies even more.


----------



## rabb1tmad

:bigtears:

I don't often wonder into this section because it's so upsetting. I'm so sorry for your loss. Herman was truly beautiful and will be missed. I too don't believe in heaven/hell/afterlife but I do believe in fate and that everyone and everybun has a purpose in life. From reading your posts it is clear that Hermans purpose was to help you and vice versa. It really is such a shame that he has passed but he had a fantastic and happy life with you. The memories may hurt right now but with time you will remember all the happy times you had with Herman and he will make you smile forever.


----------



## Bunnicula

Katt,

You are right that Herman had a purpose in your life...and you had one in his...and that is why you were together.

It is so sad to lose someone you love. And I hurt for you - we all do.

My hope is that the precious memories of what you and Herman shared together will carry you through any dark times to come.

Oh, and Gingivere, Emmaline, and Pipkin are grateful that you reminded me to hug and hold them even more. Thanks for inspiring us even when you're hurting.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## bat42072

:angelandbunny:I am so sorry to hear about Herman... He will be missed... I am keeping you in my prayers...

Binky free Herman:rainbow:

ink iris:Becky


----------



## Leaf

I really am at a loss as what to say without echoing everyone else here. I've been so caught up in my own life here, and I was stunned by this post.



I'm so sorry.



When I asked about advice on the breed, it was after seeing Herman. I've always loved the breed, and he was such a joy to see and "get to know" on this forum. 

One of the hardest things about having a beloved pet is losing them and I really, really do feel for you and your family.

You were great giving me information about having Herman and I thank you for that and he'll always be remembered by me and will hold a special place in my heart, as will you, for all of the kindness, beauty, care and consideration shown.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm just now seeing this, Katt. I'm so sorry about Herman. 

In dealing with my own grief over Cooper, I've missed a lot this week. 

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## katt

thank you all again for your kind words. . .

i too am sorry for you loss laura. . . i am yet to read other peoples rainbow bridge post, right now they hurt to much. . . but with time, i will be posting.

we are getting along. winnie is a doll, and i am thankfull every minute that i have her.

that hardest part is forcing myself to move on with life in the rabbit world. i won't forget herman, but i need to make myself okay again, and have learned to make myself think about rabbits, and think about winnie, not herman. .. the live, not the dead.

in time, it all gets better in time.

katie


----------



## ec

Katt, I'm so very sorry. Herman was a beautiful boy, and I was so happy for you when you were able to bring him hom (Winnie too, of course).

You gave him a great home and tons of love, as did Winnie.

(off to give Nibbles some kisses now.)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Katt, I am terribly sorry for your lost of Sweet Herman, I have always loved his bunnytures that you have taken and posted. Since I do not have buns but I have given my dog Samantha hugs and cuddles.

Binkie Free Sweet Herman.


----------



## katt

i have been trying to put herman out of my mind. that is simply how i cope with death. but i can't. i try to day and night not think about him, but it is impossible. i look at one of the other buns, and i think "were is my boy at", "what trouble is herman getting into now".

i suppose i should fallow the advise i always give everyone else and let the emotions come.

i finally looked at photos of him last night. i have been carefull to stay away from my photobucket account, the blog i had for him, and all the photos of him around the house were taken down right after he died because i would break down when i saw them.

but i am ready, i am ready to look at them, and cry for remembering just how great of a rabbit he was

i was going to place a ton of my favorite photos of him on here, but there were so many

instead i made a video slidshow of him. . .

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/auth_preview?work_id=3984301

ontruemedia isn't always the easiest to work with, let me know if the link doesn't work


----------



## Phinnsmommy

The link isnt working for me, it says I have to sign in


----------



## katt

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=3ccbadd81bbbb116141fe3&source=category&category_id=all


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh Katt, that was so beautiful.

What a wonderful tribute to do for such a wonderful companion.

Rest in Peace Herman, you were so handsome, and lit up so many of my days, just looking at your pictures. I know you are looking after your Mommy, Winnie and Emma x


----------



## m.e.

Katt, that's a wonderful tribute :in tears:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Herman reminds me of sweet and dearest Raphael. Those big ears. His avatar photo was adorably cute. I offer my shoulder and condolences, Katt. What a wonderful loved life he had with you. May time ease the pain, Hug, Julie


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Katt, I am so sorry - what a terrible loss . Herman was a fine example of an English lop and truly loved. Thinking of you and Winnie.

Jan


----------



## katt

it seems like a lot of people are writing to their long lost bunny-loves. i just had to fallow along.

i miss you my boy, i truely do. i thought that time would heal this pain, this broken heart, but it hasn't. i think of you at least 20 times a day, and miss you ever second i am awake. i wanted you to know that your still there in my lonely mind, in my broken heart.

i wanted you to know that, to know that you still mean the world to me.

pst, hey, wouldn't you love this? momma is going to carry you everywere with her now. as soon as she saves up the money a new tattoo is on the way. wanna peek?







see you there??? with you big ears??? that is trixie next to you, my 2 parts to my heart. right there, so that mamma can look at my hermie anytime, and know that you are there with me all the time trixie too.

i know, it is a bad doodle, but you might remember it from our song, remember? at the end of death cab for cutie's video to "i'll fallow you into the dark".



i found a photo of you the other night that brought a smile to my face






how could i forget how you disappeared for hours that night, i was so worried about you, and you managed to get yourself under our bathtub. . . geez herman, you always did know how to have an adventure.

i miss you my boy, i miss you so much what i would pay for one more binki, one more day, one more cuddle, one more nuzzle in the middle of the night. i can't help but think that is i had been feeling better, if i hadn't let myself reach a state of exhaustion i would have been there for you better, that i could have don't something more for you. i just want you back.

i still cry myself to sleep some nights. and i remember those night that you would jump up next to me, nuzzle my cheek and just sit with me in my dark days. you were my rock, and your gone, and i am still lost without you, sometimes it feels like i will always be lost without you.

now that it is winter, and there is snow on the ground, i can't visit your grave, i cannot lay flowers on it, and i cannot go sit there and talk to you, and sit there with you, and i just so badly want you back, and i want thehappiness that i had with you back

i will always love you my boy, always


----------



## SOOOSKA

Katt that was so lovely to read, i had tears in my eyes. I love the tattoo you are going to get.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun

That was a very touching tribute. I too, LOVE that tattoo - very appropriate with the long ears 

Jan


----------



## katt

i was thinking about herman last night, when i came across something i wrote about herman a long while ago. . .

_Weeks of anticipation were building to this single moment. All that kept me from him was a 45-minute drive. A thick, white fog had begun to settle, ever so lightly, leaving a hazy mist of unknown that only added to my feelings that this might be the best day of my life. Rolling hills gave out to a small house nestled on a plot of fenced land were, even after dark had settled in, 2 nanny goats roamed eating bits of grass._



_They were a quiet family of 3 girls, and the mother. The father was either not in the picture, or simply not home. That information was never discovered. A homey scene of the littlest dipping her finger in a bowl of cookie dough that middle girl had been stirring. The eldest daughter, who opened the door, returned to her motherâs side at the sink and proceeded to finish drying a heavy black skillet._



_âwell, I suppose I should get him for youâ the eldest daughter spoke quietly and hurried into a back room out of sight. There was a tug on my jacket, I glanced down to see the worried look of a six-year old as Gretchen (I later learned her name) in a shaky voice questions if I was really going to take him away. He was her favorite._



_Her mother quickly intersected the little girl, who was now almost in tears. âIt is okay honeyâ she soothed, âthe lady is going to take care of him, and give him a nice homeâ. Before the young girl could weep for the loss of a friend the eldest returned with a bundle of grey, fluffy fur in her arms._



_âHe is absolutely perfectâ the excitement in my voice reached new heights and my hands extended towards the puff of grey held closely to the girlâs body. A gentle coo had an oversized ear and whiskered nose popping out to investigate the new person. I knew he was mine._

_



_


missing my boy today and forever


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh Katt you made me tear up.


----------



## Haley

I miss him too, Katie. He really was a special boy. I remember the day you thought he got out (when he was behind a wall or something) and how scared sick I was all day worrying about your silly boy. He was the only English Lop Ive ever met- he was just so beautiful and friendly. He reminded me so much of Basil.

I hope youre somewhere doing binkies in the sunshine, Herman :bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun

Herman was such a sweetheart. I love the story of you getting him.

BTW - did you ever get the tattoo done?

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

I loved the story of you getting Herman - he was one of my favorite rabbits on the forum and after reading about him and Raph I seriously considered getting an English lop....in fact, when Tiny passed away, I considered it instead of getting another flemmie...that's how much those two made me think about it...

I'm so sorry he's gone - I imagine it has got to still be hard going through the day without him there....

Thank you for sharing that story - it was really special.


----------



## katt

i was going to go to sleep. it is rather late, and i do have to work tomorrow, but as i got ready for bed a random thought popped into my head.

herman's birthday was in feb. and it is now feb 13th.

time has flown, he would have been 4 this year. i can't believe that it has been 2 years since his death.

so i decided to take a few moments to read thru his old blogs and his tribute page.

and now i am sitting here with a pile of tissues bawling my eyes out.

i had what i like to call a 'dark day' on the day of his death. i kinda just had to sit back and think of him, look through his old photos and cuddle winnie awhile.

i still cannot believe how much i miss him. a lot about me and my life has changed in the 2 years since he has been gone. rabbits have come and gone, the same with people in my life. i live in a whole new place, hang out with whole new people, do a whole new job. . . and i get to share not a single bit of this with my little bug.

it just makes life seem so unfair.

i am a firm believer that animals offer the BEST therapy to people that suffer from emotional and metal issues. herman as a great example of this. i am not perfect, i have many flaws and many faults, but he was by my side, nuzzling my arm, and begging for a treat through them all. how can anyone ask for such a gift? and how can such a gift be taken away from me so quickly?

it still hurts to this day, it still feels like i lost this huge part of me that i will never get back.

i think it is hitting me so hard right now because chaucer is so much like him in certain ways. it is like having a little bit of him here with me. and while that should comfort and it often does, sometimes it hurts to see him act a certain way and think "wow, herman would do that"

i have reminders of herman all over my apartment. from photos on the wall, to artwork, to my prized rabbit statue that looks just like him standing guard at my door.

if i could trade years off my life, to have him back, i would. in a heartbeat.

he retaught me trust when i had lost all faith in it, and he taught me that something can love unconditionally when i was faced against a wall of my own mind and lost faith in all the people and things around me. he offered quiet support when i was sick and during all the therapy and such i had to go through. he offered me a clumsy act or goofy look when i needed a smile. a cuddle object at night when things felt so lonely, and most of all he offered me the chance to be apart of his life not once, but twice.

so in honor of herman, and all his greatness he bestowed on the entire world, tomorrow night winnie, chaucer, and toulouse will get a treat of canned pumpkin, to honor what would be herman's 4th birthday (i don't have the exact date, as all his paper work is tucked away at my parents house so i wouldn't get obsessed with it).

and i will do what i put in my first post of herman's death: i will hug my bunnies, i will spoil them, and treat them like royalty because i can't do it for him anymore and remembering all this reminds me that i could lose anyone (not just bunnies) at any time and to cherish the time i have with them.

i suggest to anyone who may fall victim to reading this soppy post to do the same


----------



## JadeIcing

I know that there have been some awesome EL on this forum (even now there are a few) but Herman is the bunny that made me want an EL. As I said before that the reason I started to give pumpkin was because of the pictures of him eatting it.I still miss him too and I am sure no where near as much as you do.:hug:


----------

